# myspace..



## TONE INC (May 7, 2007)

any one ever had there sit on myspace..instead of gettin a domain or w/e...and just sell from there..its great for net working..ect..wut you guys think


----------



## geekfitters (Jun 30, 2007)

I've had some, but not much success advertising on myspace.


----------



## rebul (May 15, 2007)

hey... ya ive recently started promoting my company on myspace.... not going bad
its still very new, but im getting good responce as it is.
http://www.rebulclothing.com


----------



## carbaba (Dec 10, 2006)

nice myspace rebul how u made it look that way ? its hot!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Thread note: if you want to post up your MySpace site then the thread for that is in the lounge:
MySpace: Want to share your MySpace page?

(not any thread with "myspace" in the title)​


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

I honestly don't know why anyone still uses myspace. It is completely over run with people advertising something. I get at least 1 friends request a day from someone who's in a band or has a clothing line. I usually delete them. Also from all the posts I've read about having a myspace page it doesn't really get your sales up that much. So why bother putting in all that effort into a myspace page when you could probably be out somewhere mingling and shaking hands with your target market. What ever happened to being hands on?


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

> What ever happened to being hands on?


 
Good Point


----------



## Indietee (Jun 29, 2007)

I also use myspace, but it doesn't work well so far,
but I think I can use it more efficiently.
Is there anyone who knows how to promote the company better?


----------



## kindred (Jun 13, 2007)

We use myspace. Not high conversion into sales but I do get store requests from people looking fo rsomething new. You just have to fill out those interests sections with as much stuff as you can. That's how people find you....


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

Indietee said:


> Is there anyone who knows how to promote the company better?


Like I said before be more hands on with your customers. If their mothers go hang out at the grocery store. If their skaters go hang out at a skate park. If their fashionistas go hang out at trendy places. Be hands on that way you will meet people, they will meet you and best of all they'll know your product. I'm not looking down on the internet, but I know for me personally I like to meet people like the owner of a store or clothing line. It's just more personable, and in today's world of blindingly fast everything it's nice to actually meet a real live person and shake their hand, rather than talk to a machine or stare at a computer screen. Get out to where your target market is and you'll see a *huge* difference. That's what I do and I haven't even made one shirt yet for my brand. People are stunned when you go out of your way to give them things like stickers,lanyards,keychains and a business card.Talk to them give them encouragement, or just plain be friendly and say hi. Create hype way before you plan to put everything you've got out there. I know this is a little off of the topic of myspace but I think my way is a much superior way of getting brand recognition, increasing customer demand, and having customers that feel that they "know you". People are more inclined to buy if they feel that they know you or are in some way connected to your brand or product.


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

kindred said:


> That's how people find you....


You can make it easier for people to find you if you get out and do a little leg work. I'm not trying to put anyone down or criticize. I'm really stuck on being with your target market rather than just giving them what they want to see. Your brand should be more than just eye candy. It should mean something to people. I can't stress this enough how much it means to most people if they meet you face to face. Like with my target market skaters/snowboarders I go and hang out anywhere i see kids on skateboards and skate with them or even just give them some stickers and tell them what's going on and who the new face of extreme sports clothing will be. They dig it and are excited about my company they want stuff NOW but it's nice to get that customer demand right off the hop like that, so when I do launch it will be really big. I'm not stupid either I know that sales will probably plateau after a while and I may have to use the internet a bit more but I for sure won't use myspace. It may generate some hits to your site but I'll guarantee it won't bring in the big bucks like lots of people think. Go against the mainstream and do things differently.


----------



## thecaptive (Feb 22, 2007)

Personally, I think myspace is a good place to try to advertise, but NOT the only place. You need personal interaction also. I have been using myspace to help promote my shop (piercing & tattoos) and will continue to use it when the t-shirts are up and running. I am very new to this but myspace works for the shop and I don't know why it would be any different for shirts. 

Don't forget myspace is free and if you sell one shirt using it that is money you may not have made otherwise.


----------



## rebul (May 15, 2007)

heres what i think. I think that myspace is a way to extra-promote your company. its free, why not. there are only like 5 billion people on myspace. im sure out of 5 billion friends, youll get at least 100 to notice you. it doesnt matter what you use to promote as long as you do it. I agree by saying that it should in no way be your only way of commerce, but it helps. ive had my myspace up for my line for about 2 weeks, the line doesnt release till Jan. 1st and just by pre-orders ive cover my costs +.

Be original | stand out.

you just have to get in with the crows that likes your stuff.


----------



## geekfitters (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree that you should take advantage of whatever free publicity you can get, but I think there may be better ways to spend your time. Myspace does not necessarily yield the best results. There are other things you can do that would result in the sale of more t-shirts.


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

Don't get me wrong. I think everyone should take advantage of any free publicity or advertising they can get. It's just if there are 5 billion people on myspace I'm willing to bet that 4 billion of those people are advertising something.


----------



## DBT (Feb 20, 2007)

i think the best way to use myspace is to make friends with people in your chosen field. if you have a bmx tshirt label request every bmx magazine, manufacturer, rider and owner you can find. request their friends. request mountain bikers and skaters. post bulletins and comments with discount codes or freebies with orders. trade banners with other companies (small magazines etc). have a competition where people have to get their friends to be your friend and the kid who has the most friends who send you a message saying "i added you cause so-and-so told me to" wins a shirt or two. or something like that

it's all about getting people to know you exist. if they like your stuff they'll but it. but make sure you have an awesome looking myspace. yes it can work, but you have to *work hard* too


----------



## Indietee (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree what DBT says. Thank you.
I will try to look for my target customers as friend!

________________
INDIE TEE


----------

